# 17 month old still not walking!!!



## assenavadnama (Oct 10, 2005)

PLEASE tell me this is okay. He is walking along walls and furniture, and climbing up stairs. I'm beginning to get frustrated by having everyone and anyone gasp in shock when they find out he's not walking. His doctor even insisted on testing him for cystic fibrosis, which turned out negative.

He didn't sit until 10 months or crawl until 12. He was 6 weeks premature.

Anybody else have a slow walker?


----------



## Belleweather (Nov 11, 2004)

My son only now started walking independently at 16 months. He was cruising and going up stairs, but wouldn't walk on his own. We got the same sorts of reactions you were getting.

I think it's a personality thing. DS is a very quiet, thoughtful and sensitive little guy who doesn't like to fall down. I think he felt that he was doing fine how he was and there was no need to walk and risk the tumbles so he was going to stick with crawling, thanks.

We don't like to push him to do things and I'm normally a pretty montessori kind of parent --- I like to guide him, but let him take the lead developmentally and in play. But with walking we did end up giving him a 'nudge'... we started taking him outside and walking with him holding on to our fingers. When he tries to crawl, we'll put him back on his feet and say "Outside is for walking" and remind him that it's too wet and muddy for crawling outside. He's started walking on his own a bit, both inside and outside now when he's in a place where he feels comfortable.


----------



## tamagotchi (Oct 16, 2005)

According to the World Health Organization, it's perfectly normal for full term children to reach the "walking alone" milestone as late as 17.5 - 18 months. That's within the range of normal, not delayed!
http://www.who.int/childgrowth/stand.../en/index.html


----------



## FiddleMama (Feb 27, 2007)

I wouldn't worry. If he wasn't cruising and climbing, I might be worried. But it sounds like he's moving through the stages, just at his own pace. My 15 month old didn't crawl until 10 months or cruise until 13 months and he's still not walking either. He's a big boy and he's cautious also. I think personality has a lot to do with it.


----------



## KimProbable (Jun 22, 2005)

My brother didn't walk until he was 17 months and he's normal. Well, as normal as an older dorky brother can be.







He's a fairly laid-back guy and he was a chubby baby so I think the two things led him to be a late walker.


----------



## runes (Aug 5, 2004)

the average 'norm' for independent walking is between 12-18 months for a full term baby. since your ds was 6 weeks early, that should definitely be corrected for...so to fall within normal limits your son still has a full 2 1/2 months to walk alone to fall withing that time frame. it sounds like from what you're describing that he's getting pretty close, and he's doing the precursor skills. i would worry if at this point he wasn't really bearing weight or if you're seeing some other red flags like asymmetries, which it seems like you aren't.

it is very often a personality thing. it could also be that he's working on other things and he is more interested in fine motor stuff, or language.

just another example of how pediatricians actually know surprisingly little about child development. really, as a pediatric PT i have been appalled at the general ignorance of pediatricians on developmental milestones and the specifics of gross motor, fine motor and language skill acquisition.


----------



## mammastar2 (Dec 17, 2004)

My daughter crawled at 12 months, walked at 22 months. I think it was very much a personality thing: even now at almost 6 years old, she really likes to have something down pat before she gives it a try. If you feel like he's fine and within his own particular developmental track, I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Mom2Joseph (May 31, 2006)

I didn't walk till I wasd 18 mos. old! I think I turned out ok...









I agree with PP - if you think he's fine then don't worry.


----------



## MommaMoo (Nov 16, 2005)

My son didn't walk independently until 16 months. I know how frustrating it is-mainly because of other people acting like something must be wrong with your kid. I totally agree with the pp's that little ones develop on their own schedules.


----------



## ankh (Feb 23, 2005)

I wouldn't worry at all. If you want a second opinion, have you considered a chiropractor?


----------



## Chalex (Sep 22, 2005)

My DS started crawling at 12 months and walking at 17.5 months.

It was hard to relax when a few my friends children were walking and the kids were born in the same month.


----------



## Skim (Jan 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *assenavadnama* 
PLEASE tell me this is okay. He is walking along walls and furniture, and climbing up stairs. I'm beginning to get frustrated by having everyone and anyone gasp in shock when they find out he's not walking. His doctor even insisted on testing him for cystic fibrosis, which turned out negative.

He didn't sit until 10 months or crawl until 12. He was 6 weeks premature.

Anybody else have a slow walker?

This is OK!

My own dd1 didn't walk on her own until she was 17 months. She never crawled or scooted or cruised! Her sister, dd2, isn't yet walking entirely independently, and she is 20 months. She didn't scoot at all, or show interest in horizontal movement, until 12 months. There is a _range of normal_. Testing for CF was premature and I'm sure it was nerve-wracking for you! Ugh. Paranoid doctor behavior.

If you feel your child is just doing it in his own time, then he is. He sounds quite mobile to me. I know how hard it can be to constantly fend off comments from people who feel he should be walking by now. Really, they just need to get a life.







Hang in there.


----------



## chiro_kristin (Dec 31, 2004)

I agree that your child is still perfectly within normal limits for walking... up to 18 months for a full-term child. Any child born prematurely has at least until 2 years of age to "catch up" developmentally.

I second having your toddler checked by a chiropractor to see if there are any biomechanical or neurological issues slowing things up, just in case. Some things you can check at home (although this wouldn't be a complete check as to whether you should take him to a pediatric chiropractor or not). If he still has fat rolls on his thighs, look at them from the back and from the front. Also look at the gluteal folds and inguinal folds. When he has his legs straight, all these folds should be symmetrical. If they are not, there is an imbalance, likely in the pelvis. Then squeeze his butt cheeks together. The gluteal cleft should not deviate to one side at the top; it should be completely straight. If not, there is likely a pelvic imbalance.

Again, I'm not really concerned just from the history you've given. Your child definitely could be working on other developmental areas right now.


----------



## gingerstar (Jun 10, 2005)

:

Thanks for starting this thread - I have been wondering this about my 16 mo old, and this is all very reassuring!
Tamagotchi, thanks for that link - what a great source.
Belleweather,







: DDC buddy! Your little Elliot and my little Ella sound like twins (born two days apart!). I'm glad to hear another little Nov. tot is as cautious and "don't rush me!" as mine!


----------



## MamaPam (Oct 8, 2005)

My 18 1/2 month old was 6 weeks early. She has started taking about 5-6 steps at a time. I posted about this a while ago as I was getting concerned too. Her well child check-up is in Mid-April so I'm hoping she's walking by then.

-Pam


----------



## Literate (Jan 4, 2006)

My full-term daughter sat at 9 months and crawled at 14. We were on the verge of seeking PT when she finally started walking at 18 months. We did get some good advice about how to strengthen her muscles. The one that helped us the most was putting her favorite toys on a coffeetable, so she had to stand to play.

Otherwise, I agree with the other posters -- still in the realm of normal.


----------



## Throkmorton (Jun 30, 2003)

My DH didn't walk independently until he was 2.

Rather, he did once, fell down, needed stitches and refused to try again for 8 months. He is fine now.









I would say your DS is just a very cautious little boy. Add adjustied age, and i really wouldn't worry about it.


----------

